

Screwtape Letter #32: Is Go a Functional Programming Language? - timtadh
http://www.mprescient.com/journal/2011/2/8/screwtape-letter-32-is-go-a-functional-programming-language.html

======
nickik
Stupid article yes we know that go has proper closures but that dosn't make it
a "Functional Language". It allows you to write in a functional style but FP
is about imutability to. Go uses points that about as unfunctional as you can
get.

